# [COMPLETE]Server Maintenance - 05-11-09



## horseUSA (May 11, 2009)

*[COMPLETE]*Server Maintenance - Forums Closed 05-11-09 @ 6:30pm EDT for 1-2hours

As part of the transfer process the forums will be closed at 8pm EDT for 1-2 hours.

Follow twitter feed for site updates - ww2aircraft.net (AoWW2) on Twitter

------
*
Picture Album located here: Main Index - Warbird Photo Album*
Need to update some links in navigation bar.

Server transfer complete.

Updated Forums Version, hence the new style. We will shortly open up a contest to design some site banners. More on that...

I have tested most of the updates and the site seems to be running fine. However, if you notice any issues or have suggestions please post in the Errors / Problems - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums section

The site should run a bit faster and be a bit more stable. Enjoy


*Update 5-16-09 - Database Error*
Sorry for that, I was updating some of the server database (MySQL). In the process I f'd up the privileges table, what a mess. But, it should be good now. Sorry for that


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. 
See you when you are back online.
Hope all goes well. 


Wheelsup


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2009)

Definatly faster....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Horse.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2009)

This is amazing, I'm able to get lost in half the time now! Where is bar at?????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2009)

How do you get back to the Home Page!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 11, 2009)

I Like the new format... Looks newer and sleaker!!
Great job!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2009)

Dunno about newer and sleeker, it looks like it's half loaded...

I guess I'm used to the old setup


----------



## Trebor (May 11, 2009)

what's this clean blue crap I see? where's the original homepage?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Trebor said:


> what's this clean blue crap I see? where's the original homepage?


I had to backspace my browser to find it.
Aircraft of World War II


Wheelsup


----------



## Amsel (May 11, 2009)

The blue color is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Trebor (May 11, 2009)

I still see clean blue =/ how do I change forum themes?


----------



## model299 (May 11, 2009)

Trebor said:


> I still see clean blue =/ how do I change forum themes?



Read the first post again. That 'splains the new style. It'll be interesting to see what the place ends up looking like. 

It does indeed seem to run faster and better!

Good job!


----------



## Trebor (May 11, 2009)

and I have been educated!


----------



## Amsel (May 11, 2009)

Amsel said:


> The blue color is easier on the eyes.


Also it is soothing to the senses, more comfortable.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

model299 said:


> Read the first post again. That 'splains the new style. It'll be interesting to see what the place ends up looking like.
> 
> It does indeed seem to run faster and better!
> 
> Good job!


I hope the background color is one of the things voted on/worked on.
That sharp white background is tough on "my" eyes.


Wheelsup


----------



## HoHun (May 12, 2009)

Hi Horse,

>The site should run a bit faster and be a bit more stable. Enjoy

Thanks a lot! I already found one important point where the new software does a much better job than the old one - in threads with very wide posts, no longer are all posts scaled to the width of the widest one! 

I also found one mis-feature of the old forum surviving in the new one, though. Maybe there is something you could do about it by changing some template files? I'm not familiar with the specific software, but if it works like the wiki software I know it might be a simple change ...

Here is the HTML the forum generates for a post with three attached images (manually formatted for easier readability):


```
<legend>Attached Images</legend> 
  <div style="padding:3px"> 
    <img class="attach" src="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/polls/89867d1240011169-p51-vs-p47-p-47_vs_p-51_speed_comparison.png" border="0" alt="" />
     
    <img class="attach" src="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/polls/89868d1240011169-p51-vs-p47-p-47_vs_p-51_climb_comparison.png" border="0" alt="" />
     
    <img class="attach" src="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/polls/89869d1240011186-p51-vs-p47-p-47_vs_p-51_turn_comparison.png" border="0" alt="" />
     
    </div>
```

(real life example from here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/p51-vs-p47-273-5.html#post484230 - post #186 in the referenced thread, in case the direct links still don't work reliably.)

If the   code would be replaced by a simple space, this would improve the readability a lot because the   code stands for a non-breakable space, so a browser properly will display the attachements all in a single row, making for very wide posts if there are multiple attachments.

(The Microsoft Internet explorer versions I have tried fail to properly observe the   code and stack the images vertically if necessary. Just in case you wonder why the posts look good for most people - MSIE's non-optimal HTML interpretation veils the forum's non-optimal HTML generation.)

If this sounds too technical or like it's not a realistic option of forum software, just tell me and I'll never mention it again - I'm aware of how hard it can be to please everyone in software administration 

In any case, the problem has already been greatly ameliorated by the better post width scaling mentioned above! In the past, the entire thread (... page) was affected, now it's just a single post 

Thanks again for the great job you're doing with this forum!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Also it is soothing to the senses, more comfortable.


Man, I'm getting radiation burns on my face! 8)



Hey, by the way...were we supposed to lose our flags?


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

Yup, definately works better. Good job Horse.

One request: in the old format there were links at the bottom of the page to return to the higer level. These I found very convenient. Could they return?


----------



## claidemore (May 12, 2009)

runs quite a bit faster!
Excellent changeup.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Would agree with Marcel and also GG, would be nice to see the flags back again.

There is already a thread somewhere on the forum of new banner ideas that was done a while ago, would perhaps suggest using one of those. Link:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/ww2aircraft-net-siggy-15226.html

Otherwise it looks good and does run faster. Guess this blue will take some getting used having been used to the brown for what seems like forever.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

It too bright as it is right now.... Hurts the eyes....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 12, 2009)

With Gnomey ,Marcel and GG I'd like to see the flags if possible?

also agree with Dan ,its abit hard on the eyes

Are the GB icon things gonna change to suit the backround ?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> It too bright as it is right now.... Hurts the eyes....



That's the sun shining out of your....forget it....


----------



## NastyDrZORN (May 12, 2009)

horseUSA said:


> *[COMPLETE]*Server Maintenance - Forums Closed 05-11-09 @ 6:30pm EDT for 1-2hours
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



You guys better be indeed, cus this looks shite, cold and and... well... ugly! The old website felt so... home! I though i was rederected to a hackers website with this no-style webbie look 

Can i join the Contest also? And only banners or like the whole website (i'll go for option 2 )


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2009)

NastyDrZORN said:


> You guys better be indeed, cus this looks shite, cold and and... well... ugly!



Dude, lighten up! As you should be able to tell, he is working on it still.


----------



## Doughboy (May 12, 2009)

This website is much faster.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

Well, I have toget used to it but one thing I noticed is those of us who used the old background for siggys and such, like the GB icons, have to work at changing them. -adapt, overcome!

I agree Marcel. I liked the links at the bottom.

I really don't mind as long as the outages are done with. Thanks Horse!!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 12, 2009)

Definitely faster! I am sure it is a work in progress. I appreciate all the effort horse. Thanks!


----------



## NastyDrZORN (May 12, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Dude, lighten up! As you should be able to tell, he is working on it still.



Dude lighten up, it is now is it! Its cold and ugly... or is the thing the rest of the world calls "opinion" new to you? I asked a question and dont need captain obvious to come around, fly back plz! And dont flame me for nothing!

Can or can't i join the contest for the banners, or maybe the style of the complete website?


----------



## horseUSA (May 12, 2009)

Yes the banner and/or style contest will be open to all. I have to finish up some items more critical to the transfer than style, but once complete we will open up a competition.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2009)

Flame you???? Telling you to lighten up is flaming you? WOW. Whatever.

Thanks again for you efforts Horse. I know websites can be a ton of work.


----------



## horseUSA (May 12, 2009)

appreciate it. Does take a good amount of work to make sure the site runs smoothly. I am passing on some of the cosmetic issues(temporarily) to address some of the behind the scenes issues.


----------



## NastyDrZORN (May 12, 2009)

Good work horseUSA, i hope it works out all fine, the old website was fast enough for me though  I know its loads of work, ive done loads of em.
But it can always be faster  I cant wait fot the contest, i hope i have some spare time when its on 

And Thor plz st.. you know what i mean  Stop dragging the attention to yourself man. Keep it on topic at least!


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2009)

Zorn, enough. 

Horse, great job with the new server. Cosmetics aside, it runs a lot smoother. I will have to get used to the newer admin panel, but it shouldn't be too hard. I figured out the old one!


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

Yep Horse, it's definitely an improvement. New functions as well. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2009)

I like the updates so far. Just need the style to be changed. I do not like the blue.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 12, 2009)

This is really nice. Very impressive!


----------



## Juha (May 12, 2009)

Hello Adler
the board is yours but I must admit that I like very much this blue style. But it's matter of taste and IMHO the substance is always much more important than the surface. Thanks for this excellent and interesting site!

Juha


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Juha said:


> Hello Adler
> the board is yours but I must admit that I like very much this blue style. But it's matter of taste and IMHO the substance is always much more important than the surface. Thanks for this excellent and interesting site!
> 
> Juha



There can always be more than one style selectable through the User CP...


----------



## Doughboy (May 12, 2009)

The color seems to be giving me a headache.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2009)

NastyDrZORN said:


> Good work horseUSA, i hope it works out all fine, the old website was fast enough for me though  I know its loads of work, ive done loads of em.
> But it can always be faster  I cant wait fot the contest, i hope i have some spare time when its on
> 
> And Thor plz st.. you know what i mean  Stop dragging the attention to yourself man. Keep it on topic at least!



Zorn - I've read a few of your gibberish - straight up, I don't like you and your time here WILL be short if you don't straighten your silly @ss up. I'm telling you this once. I have no time or patience for big mouth wannabees who sport fake wings. I hope I have made myself abundantly clear.

And please don't PM me - you will definitely get banned.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

That, Mr. Zorn, is the sound of the inevitable.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 12, 2009)

Thank you FLYBOYJ


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2009)

The color blue is hard on my eyes as well. I like the color from before.

Also, I noticed no advertisements (as of yet?).


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2009)

Really, sys? You can't see the ads? Hmmm...

I have ads right after the first post on the page and another after the last post. We'll fix that for you right now.


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2009)

Poor Mister Nasty...


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Really, sys? You can't see the ads? Hmmm...
> 
> I have ads right after the first post on the page and another after the last post. We'll fix that for you right now.






I dont want to see anymore "B24 Bombers" for sale.


----------



## Hot Space (May 12, 2009)

Wow, what a great difference 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

I really like the speed.....


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 12, 2009)

Pale blue and white, my favorite colours.


----------



## Amsel (May 12, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Pale blue and white, my favorite colours.


----------



## Clave (May 12, 2009)

I don't know whether to congratulate or commiserate... 

On one hand it's a modern and stylish theme... 
...but on the other it's a site about _WW2_ - which leads me into the idea of old yellowing documents, faded camouflage, and a generally muted feel...



But either way, good job on making it work!  8)


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2009)

Hang with us, guys. Horse is still making the transition to the new server. Once the basic interoperability is complete and validated, we will then work on member preferences.

Bear with us...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2009)

I really like this format, thanks guys!


----------



## Hot Space (May 12, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> I really like the speed.....



Woman are better though


----------



## Freebird (May 13, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> It too bright as it is right now.... Hurts the eyes....





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I like the updates so far. Just need the style to be changed. I do not like the blue.



Yes I hope the old style/color will come back, at least as an option


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Have no problem whatsoever with the new look or colour.... But, with all the talk about switching colour to somerthing that suits you.....HOW on earth do you do that!?


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2009)

It is in the User CP section. As there is only one skin at the moment you can't change it, when multiple ones are available it should be seen. The problem then is the sigs with 'fake' transparencies geared towards one skin for someone using another - thus the need for slightly larger files to allow full transparencies (gif/png).


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Aaah....cheers G!


----------



## Freebird (May 14, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Hang with us, guys. Horse is still making the transition to the new server. Once the basic interoperability is complete and validated, we will then work on member preferences.
> 
> Bear with us...



I really like the new "my replies" option, very useful!


----------



## seesul (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, but I´m missing the old good brown background color. This new blue color is too bright for my eyes. I´t s gonna be even worse at nite I guess...
Otherwise I like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

I can only surf around in the background, not open any threads whatsoever...got an PM from Karl (rochie), who has the same problem....what's going on? 

All I get when I try to open any threads is:

Database error 
The Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums database has encountered a problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the Aircraft of World War II home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

The Aircraft of World War II forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## horseUSA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry for that, I was updating some of the server database (MySQL). In the process I f'd up the privileges table, what a mess. But, it should be good now. Sorry for that


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2009)

Hey, thanks for taking care of it and getting us back on. I know it was a pain to fix, but I appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

That's alright mate, no harm done.....I think!  Looking forward to see what else is in the making. You're doing a great job!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2009)

No probs, Horse...the few minor inconveniences now means we gets years of good performance in the future...

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## ccheese (May 16, 2009)

Let me add my thanks, too, David. I know you put a lot of hours into the forum. That's just one of the things that
make is the best forum on the internet.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

Question though....what does the + mean that you see after some names?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Question though....what does the + mean that you see after some names?


Those should be the folks that are on your buddy list...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

Aaah....thanks GG!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Horse! Besides when things go haywire there is still Facebook!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2009)

I'll echo the thanks. There's obviously a lot of intense work goes on behind the scenes that many of us don't know about, or fully appreciate. I'm still having a couple of small problems, but I'll post in the relevant threads, as I need to identify if it's my equipment, or Internet Explorer, before I wrongly start complaining!!
Thanks again for all the diligent effort on updating the site. Don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Question though....what does the + mean that you see after some names?



Yeah, I wondered what that was too, but figured it out....still things to learn and figure out though.

Doin' a great job on the 'Improved Forum' Horse!


----------



## Doughboy (May 16, 2009)

Thanks HorseUSA for all your hard work.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2009)

No problem Horse. When I got that message this morning, I figured you were updating/working on something.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Horse.

The forum wasn't working for me when I got ready to leave for the airshow at PoF.

I figured things were being worked on in the background.

Happy to see it back up and running. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

Cheers David, you are doing a great job.


----------

